# Blattgold statt Wärmeleitpaste? Leserbrief der Woche



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. August 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Blattgold statt Wärmeleitpaste? Leserbrief der Woche*

					Tag für Tag erhält PC Games Hardware Anfragen, Vorschläge und Kritik von Lesern. In der Rubrik "Leserbrief der Woche" stellen wir Ihnen wöchentlich einen ausgewählten Leserbrief und bei Bedarf die Antwort eines Fachredakteurs vor. Beachten Sie, dass der Leserbrief der Woche nicht zwangsläufig in der Woche an die Redaktion geschickt wurde, in der er Ihnen an dieser Stelle präsentiert wird.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Blattgold statt Wärmeleitpaste? Leserbrief der Woche*


----------



## Oberst Klink (20. August 2016)

*AW: Blattgold statt Wärmeleitpaste? Leserbrief der Woche*

Das ist doch Schwachsinn. Wozu teures Gold nehmen, wenn Kupfer viel billiger ist und eine höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit besitzt.


----------



## Guru4GPU (20. August 2016)

*AW: Blattgold statt Wärmeleitpaste? Leserbrief der Woche*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Das ist doch Schwachsinn. Wozu teures Gold nehmen, wenn Kupfer viel billiger ist und eine höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit besitzt.



Der Moment wenn das Wärmeleitmittel mehr kostet als der eigentliche Kühler


----------



## JoinRise (20. August 2016)

*AW: Blattgold statt Wärmeleitpaste? Leserbrief der Woche*

Auch Dafür werden sich Abnehmer Finden  ...


----------



## ibn333 (20. August 2016)

*AW: Blattgold statt Wärmeleitpaste? Leserbrief der Woche*

Eigentlich ist doch Silber der beste Wärmeleiter. Weiß nicht, was Gold für Vorteile hätte...

Silber   = 418 λ (W/(m*K))
Kupfer = 380 λ (W/(m*K))
Gold     = 295λ (W/(m*K))


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (20. August 2016)

*AW: Blattgold statt Wärmeleitpaste? Leserbrief der Woche*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Das ist doch Schwachsinn. Wozu teures Gold nehmen, wenn Kupfer viel billiger ist und eine höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit besitzt.





ibn333 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist doch Silber der beste Wärmeleiter. Weiß nicht, was Gold für Vorteile hätte...
> 
> Silber   = 418 λ (W/(m*K))
> Kupfer = 380 λ (W/(m*K))
> Gold     = 295λ (W/(m*K))


Die Idee hier war ja eher, dass Gold 1. relativ wärmeleitend, aber 2. auch relativ weich ist. Nur eben nicht weich genug, um als Wärmeleitpaste zu fungieren.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. August 2016)

*AW: Blattgold statt Wärmeleitpaste? Leserbrief der Woche*



ibn333 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist doch Silber der beste Wärmeleiter.


Darum geht es aber nicht. Um Wärmeleitung von Feststoff A (z.B. CPU) zu Feststoff B (z.B. Kühlerboden) zu bekommen, muss es direkten Kontakt von Elektronen geben. Man kann Flächen nun poliren wie man will, im Nanometerbereich bleibt es immer eine "Berg- und Talbahn". Und genau diese immer vorhandenen Unebenheiten muss ein möglichst flüssiger Stoff mit hoher Adhäsion ausgleichen. Darum ist Zahnpasta besser als Blattgold. 

Alternativ bleibt nur ein flüssig werdendes Metall, was als intermetallische Phase in beide Festkörper eindringt, auf gut deutsch gelöst wird, und so zu einer hohen Kontaktfläche führt, allerdings mit dem Preis der Unlösbarkeit. 

@Torsten,
 übrigens bekommt man 100 x 100 mm Blättchen für 2,-€, zumindest, wenn man 100 Stk davon abnimmt. Goldschmiede haben so etwas rumfliegen und verkaufen auch einzelne Blättchen.


----------



## hanfi104 (20. August 2016)

*AW: Blattgold statt Wärmeleitpaste? Leserbrief der Woche*

Wenn ich Gold dazwischen klemmen will, kann ich mir das doch gleich sparen. Gold wird kaum so weich sein und dass es entstehende Lücken zwischen Spreader und Kühler schließt, eher reißt es neue auf.
Und ein paar µm dickes Goldblatt dürfte ohnehin zu wenig sein.


----------



## Pu244 (20. August 2016)

*AW: Blattgold statt Wärmeleitpaste? Leserbrief der Woche*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Das ist doch Schwachsinn. Wozu teures Gold nehmen, wenn Kupfer viel billiger ist und eine höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit besitzt.



Weil man Kupfer nicht so dünn walzen/hämmern kann wie Gold und weil man das Kupfer vermutlich mit dem großen Lufthammer hin die feinsten Ritzen quetschen müßte, die CPU und der Kühlkörper sind danach wohl nur noch Brösel.



ibn333 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist doch Silber der beste Wärmeleiter. Weiß nicht, was Gold für Vorteile hätte...



Man kann es extrem dünn hämmern, sodass die schicht nur so dick ist wie benötigt. 1/10 mm Silber hat z.B. einen um Welten höheren Wärmeleitwiderstand als wenige µm Gold, die exakt in die Unebenheiten paasen, aber nicht mehr. An dem Problem sind sehr viele Alternativen gescheitert, wenn es zu dick wird, dann nutzt der beste Wärmeleitkoeffizient nichts. Außerdem kriecht es verhältnismäßig leicht in jede Ritze. Wobei die Drücke für PC Kühlungen enorm sind und wohl jedes Board zerstören dürften. 

Am besten kriecht Silber, in Kernkraftwerken verschließt man damit die Reaktordeckel gasdicht. Mit dem billigerem Aluminium gab es mal bei den Castorbehältern großen Ärger, Aluminium hat eine Korundoberfäche und damit kann man sogar Stahl verkratzen, das war es dann mit der Gasdichtigkeit.


----------



## EchoeZ (20. August 2016)

*AW: Blattgold statt Wärmeleitpaste? Leserbrief der Woche*

Manchmal verzweilfe ich schon, und denke 'Haben die alle in Physik gepennt?'
Dieser Thread lässt mich wieder aufatmen, Danke


----------



## Phoenix2lux (20. August 2016)

*AW: Blattgold statt Wärmeleitpaste? Leserbrief der Woche*

Gold hat keine guten Wärmeleitfähigkeiten - sondner dient eher zum Abschirmen / Reflektieren der Hitze.
Gold wir nicht umsonst im Rennsport als Wäreabschirmung an Kühler usw. verbaut 

Also Finger weg 

Gruß,
Phoenix


----------



## EchoeZ (20. August 2016)

*AW: Blattgold statt Wärmeleitpaste? Leserbrief der Woche*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Etwa so sieht eine Aluminiumoberfläche unterm Eletronenmikroskop aus. Kupfer, Silber, Gold wird ähnlich sein.
Das Bild dient nur zur Veranschaulichung. Eine polierte Fläche ist da etwas glatter, enthält aber auch reichlich Lücken.
Wichtig ist nur, daß wenn man 2 dieser Oberflächen zur Wärmeübertragung sinnvoll verbinden will, die Zwischenräume befüllt werden damit keine Luft (einer der schlechtesten Wärmeleiter überhaupt) an den Stellen ist. Selbst Zahnpasta ist sehr wirkungsvoll, wenn auch nicht ideal.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. August 2016)

*AW: Blattgold statt Wärmeleitpaste? Leserbrief der Woche*



Phoenix2lux schrieb:


> Gold wir nicht umsonst im Rennsport als Wäreabschirmung an Kühler usw. verbaut


Wärmestrahlung und Wärmeleitung sind zwei völlig unterschiedliche Mechanismen und haben gar nichts miteinander zu tun.


----------



## Superwip (20. August 2016)

*AW: Blattgold statt Wärmeleitpaste? Leserbrief der Woche*

Eher geeignet und billiger wäre Zinn weil es noch wesentlich weicher ist als Gold. Wirklich brauchbar ist es aber nicht.

Relativ gut geeignet wären auch Alkalimetalle, Cäsium hat etwa eine beinahe pastöse Konsistenz. Ihre hohe Reaktivität mit dem Luftsauerstoff schließt ihre Verwendung aber aus.

Es gibt aber auch einige Metalllegierungen die brauchbarer sind und die ebenfalls so weich sind das sie eine pastöse Konsistenz aufweisen. solche "Flüssigmetall-" Wärmeleitpasten gibt es aber schon...


----------



## EchoeZ (20. August 2016)

*AW: Blattgold statt Wärmeleitpaste? Leserbrief der Woche*



Phoenix2lux schrieb:


> Gold hat keine guten Wärmeleitfähigkeiten - sondner dient eher zum Abschirmen / Reflektieren der Hitze.
> Gold wir nicht umsonst im Rennsport als Wäreabschirmung an Kühler usw. verbaut
> 
> Also Finger weg
> ...



Nicht ganz, immerhin ist Gold ein besserer Wärmeleiter als Aluminium. Zum Einsatz im Rennsport und aus welchen Gründen kann ich Dir nicht sagen..vielleicht weil es nicht korrodiert.

In einer Wärmeleitpaste wäre Gold sicher sehr gut, nur sehr teuer und dazu elektrisch leitend. Guck Dir mal an wie bei vormontierten Kühlkörpern WPL verwendet wird, nicht selten sind elektrische Bauteile quasi eingegossen. Das ist dann auch das gefährlichste an Liquid Metal...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. August 2016)

*AW: Blattgold statt Wärmeleitpaste? Leserbrief der Woche*



Superwip schrieb:


> Eher geeignet und billiger wäre Zinn weil es noch wesentlich weicher ist als Gold....


Die Flächenpressung zwischen CPU und Kühler liegt irgendwo bei 0,1-1 N/mm², da fließt kein Metall.
Wenn, könnte man es mit Amalgam versuchen. Das wäre sogar fast mal einen Versuch wert, denn mit
geschliffenen Kupferflächen von Die und Kühler könnte das perfekt werden. Ausprobieren, vieleicht
auch nur ein Tropfen Quecksilber und dann gut ablüften, also sehr gut Ablüften und lange....



EchoeZ schrieb:


> Zum Einsatz im Rennsport und aus welchen Gründen kann ich Dir nicht sagen...


Weil es leicht ist, da so extrem dünn.


----------



## EchoeZ (20. August 2016)

*AW: Blattgold statt Wärmeleitpaste? Leserbrief der Woche*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Weil es leicht ist, da so extrem dünn.



Vielleicht _auch_ wegen meiner angesprochenen Korrosionsbeständigkeit?! Aufheizen, Abkühlen,Aufheizen, Abkühlen.. und es bleibt beständig. Insgesamt alles Vorteile, aber auch teuer. Der Rennsport kann sich es jedoch leisten...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. August 2016)

*AW: Blattgold statt Wärmeleitpaste? Leserbrief der Woche*



EchoeZ schrieb:


> Vielleicht _auch_ wegen meiner angesprochenen Korrosionsbeständigkeit?!


Es muss 1,5h halten, da interessiert Korrosionsbeständigkeit weniger. Rennstrecken werden auch im Winter nicht gesalzen.


----------



## Oberst Klink (20. August 2016)

*AW: Blattgold statt Wärmeleitpaste? Leserbrief der Woche*



Phoenix2lux schrieb:


> Gold hat keine guten Wärmeleitfähigkeiten - sondner dient eher zum Abschirmen / Reflektieren der Hitze.
> Gold wir nicht umsonst im Rennsport als Wäreabschirmung an Kühler usw. verbaut
> 
> Also Finger weg
> ...



Das ist aber eine optische Eigenschaft. Genauer reflektiert Gold 98% der Infrarotstrahlung, also Wärme.  Daher kommt es wegen seiner optischen Eigenschaften als Wärmeisolator zum Einsatz.


----------



## EchoeZ (20. August 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es muss 1,5h halten, da interessiert Korrosionsbeständigkeit weniger. Rennstrecken werden auch im Winter nicht gesalzen.


Aber,aber,aber die.. 
Ist mir eigentlich auch egal, Gold ergibt unter einem Kühler keinen Sinn, erst recht nicht in fester Form 



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Das ist aber eine optische Eigenschaft. Genauer reflektiert Gold 98% der Infrarotstrahlung, also Wärme.  Daher kommt es wegen seiner optischen Eigenschaften als Wärmeisolator zum Einsatz.



Wusste ich auch noch nicht, danke

Daher der Einsatz im Weltraum (Satelliten und Co), hab das bisher nie hinterfragt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. August 2016)

*AW: Blattgold statt Wärmeleitpaste? Leserbrief der Woche*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Das ist aber eine optische Eigenschaft. Genauer reflektiert Gold 98% der Infrarotstrahlung, also Wärme.  Daher kommt es wegen seiner optischen Eigenschaften als Wärmeisolator zum Einsatz.


1. "Optisch Eigenschaften" beschreibt den sichtbaren Bereich, Wärmestrahlung ist nicht sichtbar
2. Infrarotstrahlung ist keine Wärme. "Wärme" ist feststoffgebunden, Photonen sind kein Feststoff
3. Wärmeisolatoren wirken über reduzierte Wärmeleitung, das hat nichts mit Reflektion zu tun.

Drei fachliche Fehler in drei Sätzen, sauber....


----------



## Phoenix2lux (20. August 2016)

*AW: Blattgold statt Wärmeleitpaste? Leserbrief der Woche*

Warum einigen wir uns nicht einfach darauf dass Wärmeleitpaste besser ist als Gold, trinken ein schönes kühles Bier und genießen das Wochenende 

Prost!


----------



## EchoeZ (20. August 2016)

*AW: Blattgold statt Wärmeleitpaste? Leserbrief der Woche*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> 1. "Optisch Eigenschaften" beschreibt den sichtbaren Bereich, Wärmestrahlung ist nicht sichtbar
> 2. Infrarotstrahlung ist keine Wärme. "Wärme" ist Feststoffgebunden, Photonen sind kein Feststoff
> 3. Wärmeisolatoren wirken über reduzierte Wärmeleitung, das hat nicht mit Reflektion zu tun.
> 
> Drei Fehler in drei Sätzen, sauber....



Ich habe zumindest verstanden worauf er hinaus wollte, das ist im Forum - wo immernoch häufig W und Wh, Temperatur und Wärmeleistung etc. verwechselt wird - wohl das wichtigste  Nicht so kleinlich sein, auch wenn Du recht hast.

PS, die Photonen sind doch Energie in reinster Form, und wo sie auftreffen (und nicht reflektiert werden) wieder Materie erhitzen.


----------



## EchoeZ (20. August 2016)

*AW: Blattgold statt Wärmeleitpaste? Leserbrief der Woche*



Phoenix2lux schrieb:


> Warum einigen wir uns nicht einfach darauf dass Wärmeleitpaste besser ist als Gold, trinken ein schönes kühles Bier und genießen das Wochenende
> 
> Prost!



Also ich fands bisher sehr lehrreich, aber ich trink mir jetzt auch was und mix mir n Caipi.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. August 2016)

*AW: Blattgold statt Wärmeleitpaste? Leserbrief der Woche*



Phoenix2lux schrieb:


> Warum einigen wir uns nicht einfach darauf dass Wärmeleitpaste besser ist als Gold, trinken ein schönes kühles Bier und genießen das Wochenende Prost!



PROST  

und Wochenende! Geh gleich zum Feuerwerk, das ist wichtig, die setzen auch Goldfolie ein 



EchoeZ schrieb:


> Nicht so kleinlich sein, auch wenn Du recht hast.


Nein, nein, nein, nicht wenn es um Physik geht, wo kämen wir dahin?
Ich hatte gehofft, man erkennt das schmunzenlde Gesicht ...


----------



## TomatenKenny (20. August 2016)

*AW: Blattgold statt Wärmeleitpaste? Leserbrief der Woche*

intel oder amd sollten lieber cpus in kühler einbauen sozusagen eine Fusion


----------



## EchoeZ (20. August 2016)

*AW: Blattgold statt Wärmeleitpaste? Leserbrief der Woche*

Hat jemand meinen letzten Beitrag gesehen, der ist auf einmal Futsch.
Sorry @Mod fürs OT  Dachte ein wenig Spass darf sein...

Dann ist ja wohl alles zum Thema Gold@Kühler gesagt.


----------



## janekdaus (20. August 2016)

*AW: Blattgold statt Wärmeleitpaste? Leserbrief der Woche*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> 1. "Optisch Eigenschaften" beschreibt den sichtbaren Bereich, Wärmestrahlung ist nicht sichtbar
> 2. Infrarotstrahlung ist keine Wärme. "Wärme" ist feststoffgebunden, Photonen sind kein Feststoff
> 3. Wärmeisolatoren wirken über reduzierte Wärmeleitung, das hat nichts mit Reflektion zu tun.
> 
> Drei fachliche Fehler in drei Sätzen, sauber....



exakt richtig 

@Oberst Klink eigentlich eignet sich Aluminium besser zur Wärmeisolation/Abschirmung 

@EchoeZ eigentlich ist alles was eine Masse besitzt Energie, wie uns ein gewisser Herr gelehrt hat


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. August 2016)

*AW: Blattgold statt Wärmeleitpaste? Leserbrief der Woche*



ExtremTerror schrieb:


> intel oder amd sollten lieber cpus in kühler einbauen sozusagen eine Fusion


Fest auf dem Mainboard verlötete CPUs mit verlöteten Kühlern? Den Aufschrei hier im Forum will ich erleben


----------



## TomatenKenny (20. August 2016)

*AW: Blattgold statt Wärmeleitpaste? Leserbrief der Woche*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Fest auf dem Mainboard verlötete CPUs mit verlöteten Kühlern? Den Aufschrei hier im Forum will ich erleben



DIE an Kühlkörper löten ? [Archiv] - hardwarelabs.de Forum
meine das ungefähr so wie der in dem thread

bloß das ich die cpu in dem kühler verlöten oder verschmelzen lassen würde. sozusagen is die cpu der kern im kühler ^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. August 2016)

*AW: Blattgold statt Wärmeleitpaste? Leserbrief der Woche*



beercarrier schrieb:


> so adhoc würde mir quecksilber einfallen, wenn man in etwa gleichbleibende last bzw temperatur hat müsste das funktionieren, zumindest im geschlossenen case.


Dazu kommen wir, wenn Du die nächsten Beiträge liest. Quecksilber geht mit Metallen Legierungen ein, die sind ungefährlich. Darum ist ein Ansatz, im ersten Schritt sowohl den Kühler und die CPU bis aufs blanke Kupfer sauber planzuschleifen, dann eine minimale Menge flüssiges Quecksilger aus die CPU geben, das muss weniger als ein Stecknadelkopf sein, den Kühler montieren, den Rechner ins freie stellen und ein paar Tage warten. Dabei ruhig die CPU warm werden lassen. 

Dass muss ich mit alten Komponenten bei Gelegenheit mal ausprobieren. Hantieren mit Quacksilber ist natürlich keine Lösung für jedermann. Und dann ist die Frage, was Quecksilber aus Silizium macht. Da muss ich den Bauer mal anschreiben, der hat das garantiert schon probiert....


----------



## EchoeZ (20. August 2016)

*AW: Blattgold statt Wärmeleitpaste? Leserbrief der Woche*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dazu kommen wir, wenn Du die nächsten Beiträge liest. Quecksilber geht mit Metallen Legierungen ein, die sind ungefährlich. Darum ist ein Ansatz, im ersten Schritt sowohl den Kühler und die CPU bis aufs blanke Kupfer sauber planzuschleifen, dann eine minimale Menge flüssiges Quecksilger aus die CPU geben, das muss weniger als ein Stecknadelkopf sein, den Kühler montieren, den Rechner ins freie stellen und ein paar Tage warten. Dabei ruhig die CPU warm werden lassen.
> 
> Dass muss ich mit alten Komponenten bei Gelegenheit mal ausprobieren. Hantieren mit Quacksilber ist natürlich keine Lösung für jedermann. Und dann ist die Frage, was Quecksilber aus Silizium macht. Da muss ich den Bauer mal anschreiben, der hat das garantiert schon probiert....



Quecksilber ist nur leider sehr ungesund, und dazu eletrisch leitend. Nix für den Standard.
Hatte in einem selbstgebauten Röhrenverstärker Quecksilber-Gleichricher aus Weltkriegszeiten (Militärröhren). Vorsichtshalber hatte ich immer die Terrassentür offen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Röhre ganz rechts im Gerät ganz rechts.



janekdaus schrieb:


> @EchoeZ eigentlich ist alles was eine Masse besitzt Energie, wie uns ein gewisser Herr gelehrt hat



Aber  auch nur das Higgs Teilchen verleit der Materie (bzw den Atome) die  Masse. Das wusste Einstein - afaik -  noch nicht  Aber der Materie wird mehr  Energie hinzugefügt, wenn Photonen darauf treffen.

Bitte das alles nicht zu genau zu nehmen, die Caipis vernebeln alles ein wenig 


@Alle
Nehmt normale WLP, Liquid Metal u.Ä. ist nur für ExExtremeoverclocking sinnvoll. Die paar Kelvin Differenz sind das Risiko nicht wert



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür das wir in Zukunft nur noch Nutella als Wärmeleitpaste benutzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Auch das ist besser als nix


----------



## EchoeZ (20. August 2016)

*AW: Blattgold statt Wärmeleitpaste? Leserbrief der Woche*



ExtremTerror schrieb:


> DIE an Kühlkörper löten ? [Archiv] - hardwarelabs.de Forum
> meine das ungefähr so wie der in dem thread
> 
> bloß das ich die cpu in dem kühler verlöten oder verschmelzen lassen würde. sozusagen is die cpu der kern im kühler ^^




Die Energiemenge, mit der ein leistungsfähiger Kühlköper auf den Die gelötet werden müsste, würde den DIE sicher zerstören. Ein verlöteter Heatspreader ist da eine ganz andere Nummer.
Es sei denn, mann erhitzt den ganzen Kühlkörper auf die notwendige Löttemperatur und enzieht die Wärmeenergie direkt nach dem aufbringen. Wäre eine heikle Geschichte...


----------



## TomatenKenny (20. August 2016)

*AW: Blattgold statt Wärmeleitpaste? Leserbrief der Woche*

wie siehts eigentlich mit diamantpaste (_ich weiß, die ist eigentlich zum schleifen_) aus?  ich seh grad, diamant hat eine wärmeleitfähigkeit von 2300λ (W/(m*K))

ok hat sich erledigt xDD  is doch so keine gute idee , oder was sagt ihr`?


----------



## flotus1 (21. August 2016)

*AW: Blattgold statt Wärmeleitpaste? Leserbrief der Woche*

Ich glaube der Name "Wärmeleitpaste" sorgt immer wieder für Missverständnisse wie hier.
Tatsächlich spielt die Wärmeleitfähigkeit des als Wärmeleitpaste eingesetzten Materials eine untergeordnete Rolle. Es geht um zwei Dinge: mikroskopische Unebenheiten der Oberflächen ausfüllen und dabei eine so dünne Schicht wie möglich zwischen den Bauteilen aufzutragen.

Wir können ja gerne mal versuchen einen treffenderen Namen zu suchen. Her mit den Vorschlägen


----------



## EchoeZ (21. August 2016)

*AW: Blattgold statt Wärmeleitpaste? Leserbrief der Woche*

Jain. Alle gängigen WLPs besitzen eine mehr oder weniger hohe Wärmeleitfähigkeit gegenüber Luft. Daher passt der Name. Aber jedes andere Zeugs welches die Luft aus den Unebenheiten verdrängt verbessert den Wärmeübergang zwischen DIE und Kühlkörper. Deswegen tut's zur not auch Zahnpasta, Vaseline, Nutella o.Ä. 
Man sollte das auch nur so dünn wie möglich auftragen, egal ob echte WLP oder die Notlösung 

THG hat ne schöne Chart Liste
Charts, benchmarks Warmeleitpasten Charts, [4] CPU Air Cooling, High Pressure
Zwischen Coolaboratory Liquid Pro und Zahnpasta sind es _gerade mal_ 17 Kelvin Differenz. 
D.h. wenn eine Non-OC CPU mit vllt 60°C unter Liquid Pro effektiv daherkommt, reicht auch Zahnpasta.
Ohne irgendwas könnte es schnell kritisch werden...


----------



## EchoeZ (21. August 2016)

*AW: Blattgold statt Wärmeleitpaste? Leserbrief der Woche*



ExtremTerror schrieb:


> wie siehts eigentlich mit diamantpaste (_ich weiß, die ist eigentlich zum schleifen_) aus?  ich seh grad, diamant hat eine wärmeleitfähigkeit von 2300λ (W/(m*K))
> 
> ok hat sich erledigt xDD  is doch so keine gute idee , oder was sagt ihr`?



Gibt es sogar als WLP, hab eben den Thread hier gefunden
Diamant Wärmeleitpaste ??!!


----------



## SaftSpalte (21. August 2016)

*AW: Blattgold statt Wärmeleitpaste? Leserbrief der Woche*

Keine gute idee. Wenn Blattgold in flüssiger Form geben würde dann ja . es würde auch nur minimal besser sein .

Mit einem gescheitem Kühler hat man hier mehr erreicht.


----------



## ISancoI (21. August 2016)

*AW: Blattgold statt Wärmeleitpaste? Leserbrief der Woche*

Viele Vermutungen. Das Thema muss endgültig von Pcgh geklärt werden!!


----------



## Narbennarr (21. August 2016)

*AW: Blattgold statt Wärmeleitpaste? Leserbrief der Woche*

Klar PCGH testet für uns demnächst alle möglichen Dinge als Wärmeleiter...Gold, Diamanten, Platin.
Das wird dann wohl auch die letzte Ausgabe


----------



## TheNewNow (21. August 2016)

*AW: Blattgold statt Wärmeleitpaste? Leserbrief der Woche*



ExtremTerror schrieb:


> wie siehts eigentlich mit diamantpaste (_ich weiß, die ist eigentlich zum schleifen_) aus?  ich seh grad, diamant hat eine wärmeleitfähigkeit von 2300λ (W/(m*K))
> 
> ok hat sich erledigt xDD  is doch so keine gute idee , oder was sagt ihr`?



Hmm... Ich denke ich werde mein nächsten PC mit Diamant Kühlern ausstatten.  Immerhin ist die Wärmeleitfähigkeit überragend. Lohnt sich also


----------



## Duke711 (21. August 2016)

*AW: Blattgold statt Wärmeleitpaste? Leserbrief der Woche*



EchoeZ schrieb:


> Aber,aber,aber die..
> Ist mir eigentlich auch egal, Gold ergibt unter einem Kühler keinen Sinn, erst recht nicht in fester Form
> 
> 
> ...



Das hat damit nichts zu tun. Kupfer erreicht einen genauso guten Emissionsgrad. Kupfer kann aber anlaufen, was zu einer Verschlechterung führt. Viel wichtiger ist aber die Masse. Masse ist in der Raumfahrt teuer und Gold lässt sich zu einer hauchdünnen Folie walzen. Das ist auch der gleiche Gedankenhintergrund beim Rennsport.


----------



## flotus1 (21. August 2016)

*AW: Blattgold statt Wärmeleitpaste? Leserbrief der Woche*

Wenn hier schon wieder von wegen Nutella gescherzt wird: Dass PCGH derartige "Luftverdrängungsmittel" schon getestet hat ist bekannt?
Zumindest kurzzeitig schlagen sich alle Ersatzstoffe erstaunlich gut. Nur dürften sie wegen des hohen Anteils flüchtiger Stoffe für den Dauerbetrieb weniger geeignet sein.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1FV4ZX_0RFo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EchoeZ (21. August 2016)

*AW: Blattgold statt Wärmeleitpaste? Leserbrief der Woche*

@flotus1
Deswegen nenn ich sowas auch explitzit 'Notlösung' und sollte schnellstmöglich ersetzt werden.

edit: Das Video bestätigt ja meine vorangegangen Post. Man kann so ziemlich alles verwenden, was sich verstreichen lässt, sollte jedoch keine adhäsive Wirkung - wie Kleber z.B. - haben.


Noch ein kleiner Tip für RAM-Kühler. 
WLP, bzw LVM (Luftverdrängungsmittel) mit etwas Sekundenkleber vermischt, ist ein guter Ersatz für Wärmeleitkleber (Luftverdrängungsmittelkleber)
Das ist deutlich besser als die ätzenden Pads, eignet sich aber nur, wenn man das nicht mehr ändern möchte. Bei alten Grakas für den letzten Einsatz z.B....


----------



## KenjiKasen (21. August 2016)

*AW: Blattgold statt Wärmeleitpaste? Leserbrief der Woche*

Naja  kostet zwar 40 Euronen aber sollte doch weit mehr als 1 mal nutzbar sein ...
einfach Kühler entfernen Goldplätchen runter nehmen und in den nächsten Rechner oder in den frisch gereinigten Rechner wieder zwischen legen ^^

iwann amountisiert sich das


----------



## EchoeZ (22. August 2016)

*AW: Blattgold statt Wärmeleitpaste? Leserbrief der Woche*



KenjiKasen schrieb:


> Naja  kostet zwar 40 Euronen aber sollte doch weit mehr als 1 mal nutzbar sein ...
> einfach Kühler entfernen Goldplätchen runter nehmen und in den nächsten Rechner oder in den frisch gereinigten Rechner wieder zwischen legen ^^
> 
> iwann amountisiert sich das


Les mal den Thread, oder den Artikel... mit Goldplättchen erreichts du garnichts


----------



## ISancoI (22. August 2016)

*AW: Blattgold statt Wärmeleitpaste? Leserbrief der Woche*

Also ich bin mir sicher das die Pcgh sich die nötige Menge Blattgold leisten könnte.


----------



## ejletz (22. August 2016)

*AW: Blattgold statt Wärmeleitpaste? Leserbrief der Woche*

Reines Kupfer hat eine bessere Wärmeleitfähigkeit als Gold, wär sicher um einiges billiger, bester Leiter bei den Metallen ist Silber. Bester Wärmeleiter überhaupt wären Kohlenstoffnanoröhren.
Nur so als kleine Info am Rande


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (12. September 2016)

*AW: Blattgold statt Wärmeleitpaste? Leserbrief der Woche*



ISancoI schrieb:


> Also ich bin mir sicher das die Pcgh sich die nötige Menge Blattgold leisten könnte.



Sag das nicht, wir haben einen Schwaben als Chef 

Aber ja: Organisieren ließe sich so ein Test. Die Frage ist nur, ob sich der Aufwand für ein Ergebnis lohnt, bei dem man vorher schon weiß, dass es für Leser unattraktiv ist? In der Regel fehlt es uns nicht an Artikelideen, sondern an Zeit diese umzusetzen. Aber für den Fall, dass wir irgendwann noch einmal einen (April-)Test alternativer Wärmeleitmittel machen, habe ich mir das Gold noch einmal notiert.
Und das Nutella auch


----------



## Gamer090 (12. September 2016)

*AW: Blattgold statt Wärmeleitpaste? Leserbrief der Woche*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Sag das nicht, wir haben einen Schwaben als Chef
> 
> Aber ja: Organisieren ließe sich so ein Test. Die Frage ist nur, ob sich der Aufwand für ein Ergebnis lohnt, bei dem man vorher schon weiß, dass es für Leser unattraktiv ist? In der Regel fehlt es und nicht an Artikelideen, sondern an Zeit diese umzusetzen. Aber für den Fall, dass wir irgendwann noch einmal einen (April-)Test alternativer Wärmeleitmittel machen, habe ich mir das Gold noch einmal notiert.
> Und das Nutella auch



Sehr gut  freue mich schon auf den Test, den Rest der Nutella kann man auch noch gebrauchen, wird also ein günstiger Test, nur das Blattgold könnte etwas mehr kosten aber muss nur eine geringe Menge sein.


----------



## Adi1 (13. September 2016)

*AW: Blattgold statt Wärmeleitpaste? Leserbrief der Woche*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Sag das nicht, wir haben einen Schwaben als Chef
> 
> Aber ja: Organisieren ließe sich so ein Test. Die Frage ist nur, ob sich der Aufwand für ein Ergebnis lohnt, bei dem man vorher schon weiß, dass es für Leser unattraktiv ist? In der Regel fehlt es uns nicht an Artikelideen, sondern an Zeit diese umzusetzen. Aber für den Fall, dass wir irgendwann noch einmal einen (April-)Test alternativer Wärmeleitmittel machen, habe ich mir das Gold noch einmal notiert.
> Und das Nutella auch



Und dann bitte noch Bautzner Senf  Bautz'ner Senfladen | Komm auf den Geschmack im Senfladen Bautzen | Senf, Ketchup, Gewurze, Geschenke uvm. 

Nee, mal im Ernst, das dürfte doch klar sein, das dass eh nix bringt,

wozu also dieser Aufwand?


----------



## -Shorty- (13. September 2016)

*AW: Blattgold statt Wärmeleitpaste? Leserbrief der Woche*

An den Schwaben: auf den Nutellagläsern ist immer so goldene Folie, damit ließen sich die Kosten um ein vielfaches drücken.


----------



## Gamer090 (13. September 2016)

*AW: Blattgold statt Wärmeleitpaste? Leserbrief der Woche*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> An den Schwaben: auf den Nutellagläsern ist immer so goldene Folie, damit ließen sich die Kosten um ein vielfaches drücken.



Die ist aber leider nicht aus echtem Gold und nur auf der einen Seite so


----------



## -Shorty- (13. September 2016)

*AW: Blattgold statt Wärmeleitpaste? Leserbrief der Woche*

Einfach 2 mal falten, so groß ist die DIE nicht.


----------



## flotus1 (13. September 2016)

*AW: Blattgold statt Wärmeleitpaste? Leserbrief der Woche*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Die ist aber leider nicht aus echtem Gold und nur auf der einen Seite so



Und wieder mal hat Captain Obvious den Tag gerettet


----------

